# winterizing outboard



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

what is the best way to winterize a 115 mercury outboard first time boat owner


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Do a search on the old forum for the exact same thing, Gavin had a great post about it. If not shoot him a PM, screen name Sequoiha.


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

My name is not sequeiha it is TMS. Which stands for The Maintenance Shoppe.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mpmorr (12/4/2007)*Do a search on the old forum for the exact same thing, Gavin had a great post about it. If not shoot him a PM, screen name Sequoiha.


Sequoiha is Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

He new that, he was just testing everyones reflexes...:doh


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I winterize mine by fishing all Winter.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (12/5/2007)*I winterize mine by fishing all Winter.


Me too. At least as much as I can. If I know that I am going to not use the boat for a month or so, I just go out and crank it up and let it get to operating temp for a bit or so.

Quoted from your Mercury Outboard Manual below: Manual attached below:

The major consideration in preparing your outboard for storage is to protect it from
rust, corrosion, and damage caused by freezing of trapped water.
The following storage procedures should be followed to prepare your outboard for
out of season storage or prolonged storage (two months or longer).
 
Never start or run your outboard (even momentarily) without water
circulating through all the cooling water intake holes in the gear case to
prevent damage to the water pump (running dry) or overheating of the
engine.

Fuel system


IMPORTANT: Gasoline containing alcohol (ethanol or methanol) can cause
a formation of acid during storage and can damage the fuel system. If the
gasoline being use contains alcohol, It is advisable to drain as much of the
remaining gasoline as possible from the fuel tank, remote fuel line, and
engine fuel system.
Fill the fuel system (tank, hoses, fuel pump, and carburetors) with treated
(stabilized) fuel to help prevent formation of varnish and gum. Proceed with
following instructions.


1. Portable Fuel Tank ? Pour the required amount of Quicksilver Gasoline
Stabilizer (follow instructions on container) into fuel tank. Tip fuel tank back and
forth to mix stabilizer with the fuel.
2. Permanently Installed Fuel Tank ? Pour the required amount of Quicksilver
Gasoline Stabilizer (follow instructions on container) into a separate container
and mix with approximately one quart (one liter) of gasoline. Pour this mixture
into fuel tank.
3. Place the outboard in water or connect flushing attachment for circulating
cooling water. Run the engine for ten minutes to allow treated fuel to reach the
carburetors.

4. Lubricate all outboard components listed in the Inspection and Maintenance
Schedule.
5. Touch up any paint nicks. See your dealer for touch-up paint.
6. Spray Quicksilver Corrosion Guard on external metal surfaces (except
corrosion control anodes).

Protecting Internal Engine Components


Note: Before performing Steps 7 and 8, make sure the fuel system has been
prepared for storage. Refer to Fuel System on previous page.
7. Place the outboard in water or connect flushing attachment for circulating
cooling water. Start the engine and let it run in neutral to warm up.
8. With engine running at fast idle, stop the fuel flow by disconnecting the remote
fuel line. When engine begins to stall, quickly spray Quicksilver Storage Seal
into carburetor until engine stops from lack of fuel.
9. Remove the spark plugs and inject a five second spray of Quicksilver Storage
Seal around the inside of each cylinder.
10. Rotate the flywheel manually several times to distribute the storage seal in the
cylinders. Reinstall spark plugs.

Gear Case


11. Drain and refill the gear case lubricant (refer to maintenance procedure).

Store outboard in an upright (vertical) position to allow water to drain out of
outboard.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (12/5/2007)*I winterize mine by fishing all Winter.


That is the best way


----------

